# Buenos Aires Argentina



## x3 skier (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone with experience with RCI Properties in BA?

It appears there are a few condo hotels that look pretty good. 

Cheers


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 18, 2013)

We're II members so I'm not familiar with the RCI properties.  We were there over New Years a year ago and had a great time.  We stayed in a fantastic B&B if you want to go that route.

Deb


----------



## eakhat (Feb 20, 2013)

When we went to Argentina in 2000, we exchanged into an RCI resort (I don't remember the name).  The resort was nice. We went in June, which was Argentina's winter, and the resort was a 5-hour bus ride south of Buenos Aires close to the coast.  As we went farther south, the weather got colder and it was windy on the coast.  It was not worth the time and effort to stay there because of the weather and the distance.  We left the resort early.  I must say the bus experience is one we will never forget.


----------

